# Really fast transfer rate



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bolt to Bolt

I just setup my second 4TB Bolt and this is what I got for speeds from the first couple of transfers between Bolts.

I hadn't seen any transfer rates at 386Mb/s before.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyway to test the wireless capabilities? Just curious.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

The transfer speeds from a Roamio to a Bolt are also impressive. I was able to completely transfer 4 movies before I finished watching a 1 hour show. I was shocked how fast it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Anyway to test the wireless capabilities? Just curious.


I have not messed with wireless or MoCA yet from my Bolts. One day I'll need to check it out.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I just setup my second 4TB Bolt and this is what I got for speeds from the first couple of transfers between Bolts.


Damn... looks like it is time to upgrade my switches.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is an even faster transfer rate. Both Bolts were in Standby with no tuners Buffering.
*463Mb/s*. Well I guess they were buffering for a few seconds after I initiated the transfer. Then I put it in standby.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Another record. I just transferred a 5 hour HD recording and almost hit 500Mb/s.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Another record. I just transferred a 5 hour HD recording and almost hit 500Mb/s.


How/where do you get this screen?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> How/where do you get this screen?


Under network diag.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Wow, wish i didn't find it.. mine sucks....


----------



## jedilord (May 7, 2014)

was this using moca or ether?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jedilord said:


> was this using moca or ether?


The GigE connection. Using MoCA speeds were around 20% to 25% slower Bolt to Bolt. Although with normal use there really wouldn't be a notiecable difference from a user perspective.


----------

